# How can I open my External Western Digital Mybook HD?



## caffiendo (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a few of these drives and I would like to now use them as internal SATA drives instead of external USB.

I have tried doing a lot of things to open the case but am having a problem getting the darn thing to open

Here are some pics of how I've been doing it:


























Here are the steps I've taken:
1. remove black paint under my rubber foot
2. unscrew screw
3. Press tabs on both sides of drive

This should then pull apart. I've read other threads on different forums that say this is all that is needed. I've gone to the extent of permanently depressing the tabs to the point where they are almost broken!

Any ideas here as to what is holding it together?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Dremel Tool with the cutting wheel.


----------

